# Panasonic HDC SD9



## peymanmr (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir den Panasonic HDC-SD9 zulegen.
Hat jemand schon die erste Erfahrungen mit gemacht oder gibt es bessere Alternativen.

Danke im voraus

Peyman


----------



## chmee (18. März 2008)

Ich mache mal n paar Statements aufgrund der Ausstattung :

FullHD - super.
SD-Card - robust, einfach in den Rechner zu bekommen.
AVCHD - mit dem Codec konnte ich mich noch nicht anfreunden, weil Ressourcenkiller.
Bildchip - mit 1/6" sehr klein, braucht wohl viel Licht.
Bildstabilisator - optisch, toll.
Anschlüsse - Mikro/Kopfhörer-Anschlüße fehlen..
Größe - sehr klein, positiv, wie auch negativ.

Auch wenn die HV20 von Canon n bissel älter ist, vielleicht könnte sie Deine Kamera werden. Hier ein ganzes Forum für die HV20 - http://www.hv20.com/

mfg chmee


----------



## peymanmr (18. März 2008)

Hi,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, also bei Canon stört mich halt der MiniDV.
Ich habe ein Laptop Centrino 2 Duo 2,2 Ghz (T7500), 2 GB Ram und 8600 GT Grafikkarte.
Komme ich damit klar?
"Bildchip - mit 1/6" sehr klein, braucht wohl viel Licht."
Werden die Aufnahmen in Innenbereich (normal beleuchtet) seh dunkel oder ist noch akzeptabel?


----------



## chmee (18. März 2008)

Ich denke, dass Innenraumaufnahmen bei Normalbeleuchtung ganz stark rauschen werden. 
Manche wird es nicht stören, Andere werden alles tun, um den Chip nicht rauschen zu lassen.

Im Moment scheint Vegas die einzige Software zu sein, die mit AVCHD klaglos umgehen kann.
Ich habe es nicht, kann also nichts dazu sagen. Bin HDV/DV-Schneider 

Was stört Dich an MiniDV ?

mfg chmee


----------



## peymanmr (18. März 2008)

Ich denke mal SD´s sind zukunftsicherer, weil halt keine mechanischer Teil. Bei Aufnahmen muss ich ja 1zu1 kopieren. 
Knn eigentlich Canon HV20 auch mit Karten umgehen?

Was ist eigentlich noch der Unterschied zwischen HV20 und HV30?


----------



## chmee (18. März 2008)

Nein, nicht für Video. Aber nochmal zum Thema Bänder :
Was heisst zukunftssicher ? Die nächsten 2 Jahre ? 5 oder 15 Jahre ?
Wenn man bedenkt, dass VHS immer noch zuhauf benutzt wird ( 32 Jahre alt ), ist dieses Thema irgendwie immer zu
oberflächlich bedacht worden. Da sollten andere Kriterien wichtiger sein als dieses "zukunftssicher" ( eher ein Werbemittel ).

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
BetaSP und DigiBeta sind immer noch ständig benutzte Medien, aber inzwischen 22 / 15 Jahre alt.
Digitales Kino hat sich immer noch nicht durchgesetzt, somit ist 35mm ein seehr altes Medium.

Bitte wähle nach anderen Kriterien als "Art des Aufnahmemedium" aus. Die Qualität wird es Dir danken.


----------



## peymanmr (18. März 2008)

Kannst du mal kurz erklären, wie es mit Datenimport im PC funktioniert.
Wenn ich etwa 1 Std. aufnehme, wie groß wird denn die Datei?
Ich habe noch keine Blue-Ray Brenner. Ich denke mal, dass ich es erst nächstes Jahr zulege, aber möchte natürlich in Full-HD Qualität alles behalten. Was wäre denn dein Tipp.


----------



## darkframe (18. März 2008)

Hi,

bei den unten genannten Links findest Du noch ein paar mehr Informationen zum AVCHD-Format.

Videotreffpunkt AVCHD
Wikipedia zu AVCHD

Auf der Wikipedia-Seite ist unter Datenrate auch etwas zu den Dateigrößen zu finden. Ich werde bei Interesse gerne nachsehen, wie groß die Dateien bei meiner Sony-Kamera tatsächlich werden (nicht FullHD, sondern 1440x1080i), sobald ich von meiner Dienstreise zurück bin.

Hier noch ein paar allgemeine Anmerkungen: Ich bin mir nicht 100%-ig sicher, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das Sony-AVCHD-Format von dem Panasonic-Format etwas abweicht. Insofern würde ich meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen, dass die Panasonic-Dateien mit Sony Vegas zu bearbeiten sind. Vielleicht findet man im Internet ja irgendwo Beispielclips, mit denen man es ausprobieren könnte.

Andere Programme können zum Teil gar nicht mit dem Format umgehen oder sind zu langsam dafür.

Ob Du mit dem Laptop beim Bearbeiten Freude hast, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, da ich nicht weiß, wie schnell die Centrinos sind. Ich habe aber so meine Zweifel, da spätestens sobald Filter ins Spiel kommen, schon mein auch nicht mehr neuer Core 2 Duo (Intel E6750) mit 2,66GHz an seine Grenzen kommt. Ich überlege daher bereits, auf einen 4-Kern-Prozessor umzusteigen, den Vegas offensichtlich auch nutzt. Abgesehen davon brauchst Du reichlich Festplattenplatz, und eine wirklich schnelle Platte wäre auch von Vorteil.


----------



## chmee (18. März 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist die Datenmenge bei Panasonic 17MBit/Sek. Das entspricht also grob 2,1MB/Sek + Ton ~ also rechnen wir mal mit 

~ 3MB/Sek.
~ 180MB/Min.
~ 11GB/Std.

mfg chmee

**Datenarchivierung** Hehe, siehst Du, das ist ein Argument für MiniDV. So eine 60min. MiniDV-Kassette kostet etwa 5Eur.
Bei digitalen Daten habe ich für mich noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung zur Archivierung gefunden.


----------



## peymanmr (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt viel recherchiert und möchte nicht mehr SD9 kaufen 
Meine Favoriten sind:
Panasonic DX1 (sehr günstig)
Canon HF10 (Super Cam vermute ich, aber zu teuer noch)
Sony SR10E (Preis Leistung ok, 15 Fach Zoom und 40 GB HDD)
Canon HV20 (Beste Qualität)

Lohnt sich eigentlich DX1 zu holen (weil günstig) und noch 2 Jahre warten und dafür was besseres oder sind die anderen Cams so ausgereift, dass man paar Jahre was davon hat.

Danke schonmal im voraus

Peyman


----------



## chmee (19. März 2008)

Freut mich, das Du noch n bissel recherchiert hast..

Beim Kaufen oder Warten kann man nichts Besonderes antworten, es wird immer "neue", "aktuellere" oder "mehr-Features"-Kameras geben, deswegen habe ich das Warten auf etwas "Besseres" aufgegeben..

zur DX1 :
- sehr positiv - 3Chips - bessere Farben, niedrigeres Rauschen
- Mikrofonanschluß
- kein Firewire - aber man nimmt ja auf DVD auf ( Vorsicht : kleine DVDs kosten ne Menge )

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (19. März 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> ~ 3MB/Sek.
> ~ 180MB/Min.
> ~ 11GB/Std.


Hi,

sehr gute Berechnung, aber knapp daneben 

Bin wieder zu Hause und habe mal nachgesehen. 9 Sekunden sind bei meiner Kamera 19MB und die zeichnet mit 15Mbit/Sek auf. Wohlgemerkt, das ist eine unbehandelte AVCHD-Datei. Wobei Deine Berechnung, auf die Minute bezogen, sehr gut hinhaut 

Zum Thema:
Zur DX1 kann ich nichts sagen, außer, dass mir das Aufzeichnen auf Mini-DVDs persönlich nicht so sehr behagt, aber das ist nicht durch irgendwelches Fachwissen begründet sondern nur gefühlsmäßig. 

Die HF10 ist noch zu neu, um irgendetwas sagen zu können (gibt's die überhaupt schon?).

Die HV20 habe ich neulich mal in der Hand gehabt und war recht angetan. Ich würde insgesamt sagen, dass man zwecks Recherche sowieso am besten losgeht und die verschiedenen Modelle mal in die Hand nimmt. Denn entscheidend ist auch, ob einem die Kamera gefühlsmäßig gut gefällt, soll heißen, ob sie gut in der Hand liegt, ob man gut an die Bedienelemente kommt usw. Jede Hand ist ja nun einmal anders und persönliche Vorlieben spielen auch noch eine Rolle. Das ist eben keine ganz so einfache Entscheidung, die man auch nicht nur nach den technischen Werten fällen sollte.

Ach ja, wegen des Preises: Oberstes Gebot ist, nach der Kaufentscheidung mindestens ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr in Prospekte zu schauen. Man ärgert sich dann zwangsläufig, weil das dann "alte" Modell mittlerweile verramscht wird und man etwas Neueres (aber nicht unbedingt besseres) zum gleichen oder sogar günstigeren Preis bekommt. Gerade in diesem Marktsegment ändern sich die Preise schneller, als man "will ich haben" sagen kann


----------

